# LTD Andy James' signature model!



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jun 25, 2012)

There are 3 new videos featuring AJ on the EMG tv web site. One of the videos is an interview with AJ, here:
Andy James Interview | EMGTV | Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups

In the interview he says the guitar he's holding is his new sig from LTD. To me it looks like a 6-string version of the MH-417 with the H-series headstock inverted (I think it looks awesome that way). Pickups are EMG 85/60.

I LMAO when he said "Hi I am Andy James and I use EMG pickups because they are the dogs bollocks and I like'em"


----------



## Garrett (Jun 25, 2012)

I love Andy James. He is the man. But his signature guitar just doesn't wow me. It looks like your standard ltd guitar with a different 12th inlay. Grant it some people like it not being way different from the company's traditional guitar. If i were to justify buying a signature guitar it would have to have some feature that makes it stand out from the pack. This one doesn't really have it.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Jun 25, 2012)

It's a Schecter Blackjack ATX lol


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jun 25, 2012)

Garrett said:


> I love Andy James. He is the man. But his signature guitar just doesn't wow me. It looks like your standard ltd guitar with a different 12th inlay. Grant it some people like it not being way different from the company's traditional guitar. If i were to justify buying a signature guitar it would have to have some feature that makes it stand out from the pack. This one doesn't really have it.



I actually agree it's kind of underwhelming, aside from the reversed headstock & the inlays, it's pretty much your standard LTD MH. But seriously I think it doesn't matter , it seems to me any guitar will sound fantastic in the hands of AJ, he's a monstrous player. I love his earlier albums, more proggy. 



HammettHateCrew said:


> It's a Schecter Blackjack ATX lol



LOL, I thought it was an SLS initially.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 25, 2012)

The reversed headstock is looking really good. Other than that, it's your typical flat black LTD.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 25, 2012)

Nothing too amazing there, and I'm a big ESP fan.
Looks to be a an H-series with the new F headstock reversed and a custom inlay.
LTD custom shop?  That will be the day.


----------



## Zado (Jun 25, 2012)

Great sound,amazing playing,but the guitar looks very "meh" to me
The reversed headstock is cool,but it doesn't justify the whole guitar,considering I'm not loving that inlay and I just can't stand the satin black finish anymore


----------



## themike (Jun 25, 2012)

It might be me - but people need to learn that if you get a signature model, make it something that people can't get already on the production line while ALSO staying away from personalized "initial/name" inlays


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 25, 2012)

Not surprising that he went with those specs/aesthetic, as he's been playing something very similar for quite some time now.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jun 25, 2012)

not very innovative


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jun 25, 2012)

I like it.  Not many guitars come with that pickup, combo either. (I think, lol)

Also, fantastic playing. Never heard of this guy until now.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 25, 2012)

I think it looks pretty cool, but I do agree with the whole "why get a signature model if it doesn't stand out from production models"


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 25, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)

Lose the inlay and put on a cockstock and then we'll talk.


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 25, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Lose the inlay and put on a cockstock and then we'll talk.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't hate that guitar, but I don't really like it either... it's just a bit dull and formulaic.

It's like every other fixed-bridge LTD out there. It has all the specs I like in a guitar - 24 frets, two humbuckers, fixed bridge, but it's just totally uninspiring.

They really need to break out of this mould occasionally. I mean, at least throw in some cool colour options, like a green or a blue, maybe a metallic orange or something. It's just a sea of black, trans black and trans red at the minute. Obviously, that is what sells, but I think they could at least offer some new colours here and there. It's too dark and subdued... the LTD line could really use some fr00t.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)

sell2792 said:


>



Doesn't have Emgs, a string-through TOM, a satin black finish, and offset squares.


Thanks for playing.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 25, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I don't hate that guitar, but I don't really like it either... it's just a bit dull and formulaic.
> 
> It's like every other fixed-bridge LTD out there. It has all the specs I like in a guitar - 24 frets, two humbuckers, fixed bridge, but it's just totally uninspiring.
> 
> They really need to break out of this mould occasionally. I mean, at least throw in some cool colour options, like a green or a blue, maybe a metallic orange or something. It's just a sea of black, trans black and trans red at the minute. Obviously, that is what sells, but I think they could at least offer some new colours here and there. It's too dark and subdued... the LTD line could really use some fr00t.



It's more so that this is the guitar that Andy designed for himself and his fans.

If you don't like it, and most of you obviously don't, then move on.

Enough with the whining about a signature guitar not being what you'd make it. It's not your guitar, go find another signature model from any of the other endorsees and find one you do like.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 25, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> *They* really need to break out of this mould occasionally.


 
Andy has been playing black LTDs for years now. If ESP didn't let him choose the color of his signature guitar, what would be the point?



> the LTD line could really use some fr00t.


 
They tried and they just didn't sell. Only a couple of years ago models in the 1000 series were available in bright Blue, Green, and Purple, but they didn't sell worth a damn. How many have you seen floating around the used market or in stores? I know I've seen next to none.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)

It really is a shame those colored Deluxes didn't sell... I really wanted a green and purple EC-1000.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 25, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> It's more so that this is the guitar that Andy designed for himself and his fans.
> 
> If you don't like it, and most of you obviously don't, then move on.
> 
> Enough with the whining about a signature guitar not being what you'd make it. It's not your guitar, go find another signature model from any of the other endorsees and find one you do like.





MaxOfMetal said:


> Andy has been playing black LTDs for years now. If ESP didn't let him choose the color of his signature guitar, what would be the point?
> 
> ...
> 
> They tried and they just didn't sell. Only a couple of years ago models in the 1000 series were available in bright Blue, Green, and Purple, but they didn't sell worth a damn. How many have you seen floating around the used market or in stores? I know I've seen next to none.



Fair enough, I was more referring to the whole LTD line - obviously it's his guitar, so he gets to choose the colour!

Max, I think I vaguely remember the brighter coloured LTDs and they were certainly nice... thing is, bright colours seem to work for Jackson and Ibanez, so I can't really understand why ESP's customers are so resistant to them. It's an odd one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 25, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It really is a shame those colored Deluxes didn't sell... I really wanted a green and purple EC-1000.


 
It's rare, but they occasionally pop up on the 'bay. Hope you love abalone though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's rare, but they occasionally pop up on the 'bay. Hope you love abalone though.


Eh, Tacky is my middle name. 

I just want a purple Les Paul for under $600.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 25, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's rare, but they occasionally pop up on the 'bay. Hope you love abalone though.



That's what puts me off them personally... this, apart from the binding/inlays, is lovely:







Dat colour.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)

I have to admit, the abalone fits the "fr00ty" colored ones, IMO.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 25, 2012)

Just do what Chris Garza do and sharpie dat shit out.

Abalone can't handle black marker.


----------



## Zado (Jun 25, 2012)

> . this, apart from the binding/inlays, is lovely:


agreed,but at least half of the guitar is abalone-made 



> Just do what Chris Garza do and sharpie dat shit out.


Chris signature would be amazing without that inlay...also,in italian,"Garza"means this





how am I supposed to play a bondage guitar?


----------



## themike (Jun 25, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Just do what Chris Garza do and sharpie dat shit out.
> 
> Abalone can't handle black marker.


 
No offense to Chris, but I'm not dropping 1k on a guitar so I can "sharpie" out an inlay


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 25, 2012)

Zado said:


> agreed,but at least half of the guitar is abalone-made
> 
> Chris signature would be amazing without that inlay...also,in italian,"Garza"means this
> 
> ...



I really hope you mean bandage.


----------



## Zado (Jun 25, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I really hope you mean bandage.


whooops,you got me!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)

Zado said:


> how am I supposed to play a bondage guitar?


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 25, 2012)

Zado said:


> how am I supposed to play a bondage guitar?


You don't play bondage guitar.

Bondage guitar plays you bitch.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> You don't play bondage guitar.
> 
> Bondage guitar plays you bitch.



And the winner of this thread is...


----------



## Zado (Jun 25, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> You don't play bondage guitar.
> 
> Bondage guitar plays you bitch.


 you annihilated me


----------



## Dooky (Jun 26, 2012)

I like it


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 26, 2012)

I like his eb guitar he uses in some of his videos. Older ones granted.


----------



## Shredda (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread . I think the guitar is fine. the lack of knob is awesome , wish more guitars came like that tbh.


----------



## Watty (Oct 22, 2012)

Necro Bumps old thread with first post....dick move? Nah, don't worry, he apologized first.


----------

